# BEWARE: DO NOT order from SIERRASNOWBOARDS.COM



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Dude...you seriously need to invest in hooked on phonics. 

"witch" as opposed to which. That one had me :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2010)

Seriously Stay out of my thread then! Wow one mistake and a little punk like you has to "act cool" Obviously your to stupid to realize the point at had the SIERRASNOWBOARDS IS A SHIT HOLE!! Get a girlfriend kid,feel a pussy for once instead of sitting online all day trying be correct everyones grammar!! Sorry excuse for a human!!! Jerk-Off!!!


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

SnowShreder said:


> Seriously Stay out of my thread then! Wow one mistake and a little punk like you has to "act cool" Obviously your to stupid to realize the point at had the SIERRASNOWBOARDS IS A SHIT HOLE!! Get a girlfriend kid,feel a pussy for once instead of sitting online all day trying be correct everyones grammar!! Sorry excuse for a human!!! Jerk-Off!!!


Dude, you need to calm down. Be honest, did your mom take away your myspace privileges to get you this mad? For someone telling everyone else they need to get laid, you're the one that's coming across as the uptight/hormonal teenage virgin. 

This is the first time I've heard of people having issues with sierra...just about everyone I've talked to have said good things about them and in industry like this, any bad news will travel really fast. That sucks though that Sierra shifted the blame if that was indeed the case.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sierra is a very large company that does a lot of good sales and over all has a pretty good work ethic.

My buddy bought a board from them a few weeks ago and got it in a two days...the free shipping and they overnighted it to him. And added extra Skullcandy headphones that werent part of the deal.


----------



## Meezi (Jan 31, 2010)

Also when you are addressing someone you should use "you're too stupid" as opposed to "your to stupid" lol j/k...sorry to hear about your bad experience but I've never had any issues from the stuff I ordered through them...their prices are the some of the best on the web.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

SnowShreder said:


> Seriously Stay out of my thread then! Wow one mistake and a little punk like you has to "act cool" Obviously your to stupid to realize the point at had the SIERRASNOWBOARDS IS A SHIT HOLE!! Get a girlfriend kid,feel a pussy for once instead of sitting online all day trying be correct everyones grammar!! Sorry excuse for a human!!! Jerk-Off!!!


If it was one mistake I would have left it alone, but your post really can't be taken seriously with as dumb as it sounds. Have you actually read it? 

I'm not even going to respond to your weak ass attempts to insult me. 

BTW, I've had one bad experience with Sierra, but hindsight tells me I overreacted. Not as bad as your overreaction. But I've also had great experiences with them. Two very recent (past 2 weeks) have gone flawlessly.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I meant to ask, why didn't you just return it?


----------



## DiscoStu (Jul 2, 2009)

Yah can't relate either I've only ever had good times with Sierra... I'd go with them again in a heartbeat, though I wouldn't mind some freebie headphones in the box next time too =D


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

All I got out of that abortion of a post was that Mike from Signal is a pretty awesome dude.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

LETS TYPE IN CAPS TO HELP PROVE OUR POINT.

I as well as many other have had no issues with sierra, this is an isolated incident and will not prevent myself or others from purchasing from them. Frankly I don't even see why you're so mad about it if Signal helped you out already.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

Like what has been said, I've always had a good experience dealing with sierra as well. I've also dealt with Signal before and yes, Mike is a stand up guy. He will really try to make things right for you.

As for the OP, dude wash that sand off your vagina and get over it. You could have just as easily sent the board back and asked for a replacement, but you just have to make it a big fucking drama act.


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

earl_je said:


> Like what has been said, I've always had a good experience dealing with sierra as well. I've also dealt with Signal before and yes, Mike is a stand up guy. He will really try to make things right for you.
> 
> As for the OP, dude wash that sand off your vagina and get over it. You could have just as easily sent the board back and asked for a replacement, but you just have to make it a big fucking drama act.


He also left a nearly identical post under sierra's customer review of the signal omni. 
Signal Omni - Snowboards Reviews & Sale | SierraSnowboard.com

This kid is probably losing sleep over this.


----------



## Regulatori (Jan 14, 2010)

After seeing his initial tirade it gave me an idea of checking something out on Sierra's site...and I ended up ordering some 686 pants. Thanks


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Regulatori said:


> After seeing his initial tirade it gave me an idea of checking something out on Sierra's site...and I ended up ordering some 686 pants. Thanks


LMAO, marketing at it's finest.


----------



## crazyface (Mar 1, 2008)

i ordered some bindings from them at a year end sale a couple seasons ago. the bindings were priced at $120 when i ordered them. i got them in the mail then a couple days later the price dropped to $100. i sent them an e.mail wondering if i could get my bindings for that much. they gave me $20 back. i only see them as a great retailer that looks after their customer.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Lets look at this logically the kid is a bit miffed his shit wasn't in the state it should have been purchased. He called to complain Eric also known as Airik on their forum did the "pass the buck" method of dealing with it and put it back on the manufacturer. What he (Eric) was expecting to get out of this was here's 20 bucks now shut the fuck up I'm omnipotent and famous on the internet, but instead got someone with enough intelligence to call Mike Atkins down at Signal (stand up guy as mentioned, met him a few times good person) who then fearing for the image of his brand did what anyone else who values his employeer would do. 

So here sits customer xj294838 or whatever number they associated with him trying to solve his problem. Mike calls Sierra Patio to find out the issue and of course no one (I.e. the brain dead no talent ass clown staff wants to admit that Eric the douche fucked up) so Mike gets the run around. Meanwhile said paying customer is now sitting here with a board that looks like a cougar in heat clawed it in a fit of horny rage, right? So in the time that this is going around customer cj294838 is pissed off and starts foaming at the mouth about the issue at hand. So while Mike is down in Cali dealing with this, Eric is laughing his ass off about pulling a fast one on some unsuspecting no named customer, well customer cj294838 is writing a post here.

Does he have a reason to be angry, fuck yeah he does this shit wouldn't fly at any real shop, not some fucking online patio warehouse supported by fuckstick wannabe cops from Texas (but that's another story). So he does what anyone would do in this age of instant gratification and the ability to voice opinions he makes a post about it. Now low and behold the same fuckstick wannabe mall cop from Texas is the first to comment about how he's a douche and he's personally never bared witness to anyone having an issue with Patio megastore. So ultimately this person that was fucked over obviously is the one with the issue.

Meanwhile Mike over at Signal (stand up guy I might add again) does the right thing and gets the customer the deck he needs and does some AMAZING P.R. with his company in the process, but unfortunately said douche bag from Texas who roams the malls of the land of fat out of shape people won't care to acknowledge this and has now gotten others to join the band wagon in that the customer is a douche. So customer is pissed about it and trying to tell people that if it happened to me it can happen to you, but being that Patio megastore has a cookie jar that it lets people shove their hands in for free shit they're in the right. 

So moral of the story just because an online mega warehouse gives you a ton of free shit doesn't mean they're the best. Signal Snowboards definitely slays it with awesome customer service and Mike at Signal (stand up guy) proves that he's a Stand Up Guy. All while Texas douche bag further proves why he should stay in the land of cankles and retards.

In summation support your local snowboard shop and not some fucking online warehouse that sucks dick. Also Sierra patio can blow me.


----------



## IrideVA (Feb 9, 2010)

ThugHunter said:


> Dude...you seriously need to invest in hooked on phonics.
> 
> "witch" as opposed to which. That one had me :laugh:


Bro you obviuosly sound infintial for making a stupid ass reply like that the man got a used bored i know all of you would be pissed if you payed a few hundred quid for a used board. oh and also he is just trying to help out fellow snowboarders


----------



## Nitrogen (Feb 10, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lets look at this logically the kid is a bit miffed his shit wasn't in the state it should have been purchased. He called to complain Eric also known as Airik on their forum did the "pass the buck" method of dealing with it and put it back on the manufacturer. What he (Eric) was expecting to get out of this was here's 20 bucks now shut the fuck up I'm omnipotent and famous on the internet, but instead got someone with enough intelligence to call Mike Atkins down at Signal (stand up guy as mentioned, met him a few times good person) who then fearing for the image of his brand did what anyone else who values his employeer would do.
> 
> So here sits customer xj294838 or whatever number they associated with him trying to solve his problem. Mike calls Sierra Patio to find out the issue and of course no one (I.e. the brain dead no talent ass clown staff wants to admit that Eric the douche fucked up) so Mike gets the run around. Meanwhile said paying customer is now sitting here with a board that looks like a cougar in heat clawed it in a fit of horny rage, right? So in the time that this is going around customer cj294838 is pissed off and starts foaming at the mouth about the issue at hand. So while Mike is down in Cali dealing with this, Eric is laughing his ass off about pulling a fast one on some unsuspecting no named customer, well customer cj294838 is writing a post here.
> 
> ...


So... can we just say Sierra fucked up?

But seriously, this isn't so bad. I mean unless you were hitting up the slopes the next day, then i would, but you're not..right?


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

SnowShreder said:


> SIERRA SNOWBOARD RIDES THE BOARD THEN RESELLS THEM!!!!
> 
> SIERRASNOWBOARDS.COM RIDES THE BOARDS THEN RESELLS THEM BACK TO PEOPLE!


This is the problem with the post, someone screwed him over, yes and I'd be mad too but I also would not be coming on here throwing a temper-tantrum saying that the boards sierra sells are ridden. It's an isolated incident, if that Eric guy took a new board and sent the OP his used board (just giving an hypothetical example) then they should fire him, but don't come here saying the entire company is wack because one guy fucked up. Realize if you have a problem with a certain employee of a company then the next step is to go to management. It's very good to hear Mike at Signal helped you out, but as far as them not knowing what he was talking about, it's probably (unless you didn't state it in your post) the fact that you didn't pursue it farther with Sierra other than just Eric. If Eric didn't tell someone, which he obviously wouldn't if he's treating customers like this, then how the fuck should the rest of the employees know when Mike calls??????

Do you (the OP) think that everyone who buys the boards are getting used boards? Are all the bindings used too? Have all the pants been shit in, and all the hats have lice? There's no conspiracy, the entire company isn't out to get you.


----------



## bufo (Feb 1, 2008)

Man... I must be getting lazy. These long posts are really hard to read for some reason. To the OP, if you want ThugHunter to lay off of you from your grammar mistakes... shouldn't you lay off of Sierra Snowboards for making their mistake?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Seriously I would have to thank sierra for having such great deals online. I don't buy from them but two of my local shops have finally realized to compete in the market they can't wait til summer to mark down their prices. As soon as sierra's sale went up they both started their sales at the same rate. Now I can get a good deal and shop local. At least they won't sell me used shit!


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Does he have a reason to be angry, fuck yeah he does this shit wouldn't fly at any real shop, not some fucking online patio warehouse supported by fuckstick wannabe cops from Texas (but that's another story). So he does what anyone would do in this age of instant gratification and the ability to voice opinions he makes a post about it. Now low and behold the same fuckstick wannabe mall cop from Texas is the first to comment about how he's a douche and he's personally never bared witness to anyone having an issue with Patio megastore. So ultimately this person that was fucked over obviously is the one with the issue.


:laugh: :cheeky4: Is your real name Richard? 

You'll be glad to know I supported a local shop in Dillon today when I bought a pair of 686 pants and few other goodies I can't find at home. Christy Sports isn't local to me and contrary to your belief, the customer service in the store was no different than an online retailer, which was non- existent. I received no assistance while walking around the store looking at a multitude of stuff, but then again I didn't need any as I already knew what I was looking for. Not even a "welcome to the store, if you need any help just let us know". Did I let that stop me from forking out over $300 in that store? NO. I've certainly helped the Colorado economy the last few days. Do I get a kudos or pat on the back for that? Because you know I'm only trying to please you. Now go wash the blow from your snout!


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

Im gonna go ahead and say the issue was Eric not Sierra ( unless you want to say Sierra because they have Eric representing them). Why Im going to assume got the OP nowhere was that he immediately lashed into the Sierra guy in the same way this post was written. People answering the phone can really only do two things one is give you minimal compensation ( like a 20 voucher) and the other is cock block you when act like an ass to them. Call be calm and get to a manager or supervisor then you can get crap taken care of. The biggest issue with enormous stores such as this and CCS for example in skateboarding is that many of these entry level tele jockies know a bare minimum about the gear the company deals with. That was one thing I did like about Backcountry.com when I worked there and that was that there were specific operators for various gear. If you had an issue with climbing gear and the climbing guys were busy a snowboard guy may talk to you and get your general info but would pass you off to the climbing guys once they were freed up.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i don't think this eric guy is to blame unless he's the one who boxed and shipped it personally.
i just ordered new boots,base layer and beanie from sierra last night. its the third order i've placed thru them and expect it to go off without a hitch once again.
it definitely is messed up you got a used board.maybe an employee switched out there used deck for a new one(shiffty)and stuck it in the bag. but i guarantee you if you politely called and told them what you got they would have had you send it back on their dime and THEN sent you a new one.
now how many grammatical mistakes do i have?
btw,i bet you buy from them again because they have the best prices on the internet.and who can refuse paying half off?not me!


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow, all the spelling and grammar problems here not only completely killed my faith in public education, but also caused me to hemorrhage and die.

That aside, getting a used board if you paid for a new one is an unacceptable business practice regardless of how big the company is. Just don't expect fast and plucky customer service from one of the biggest retailers in the biz.

If you get screwed at a local shop, you can use your man-rage and punch out the owner. With a big business, you just get the runaround for a few days. If you're easily angered and like pretending that you can fight, you should definitely try getting screwed over by local shops instead.


----------



## AustinWilliams (Feb 3, 2010)

Jesus christ..


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

AustinWilliams said:


> Jesus christ..












...on a freakin' dinosaur.


----------



## Jim (Jan 27, 2010)

After reading through this thread I would still have no concerns with ordering from Sierra. Obviously getting a used board when ordering a new one is unacceptable, but if the attempt to deal with Sierra was anything like the original post it's obvious that actually getting customer service would be hard. The people on the other end of the phone are people too and probably will give you shit back if you give them shit. If you ruin their day they probably will be less worried about making you happy, even if it is their job. It is good that Signal sorted this out for you, but I bet with some perseverance and levelheadedness it could have been sorted out with Sierra. The original post, and the review on Sierra's site could be considered slander even. Glad you got it sorted out, and even that you are warning other customers out there of potential problems with customer service, but you need to step back a bit I think.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

My brother bought a board from them and it was fine....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Extremo said:


> Seriously I would have to thank sierra for having such great deals online. I don't buy from them but two of my local shops have finally realized to compete in the market they can't wait til summer to mark down their prices. As soon as sierra's sale went up they both started their sales at the same rate. Now I can get a good deal and shop local. At least they won't sell me used shit!


 Yep good things right here.



ThugHunter said:


> :laugh: :cheeky4: Is your real name Richard?
> 
> You'll be glad to know I supported a local shop in Dillon today when I bought a pair of 686 pants and few other goodies I can't find at home. Christy Sports isn't local to me and contrary to your belief, the customer service in the store was no different than an online retailer, which was non- existent. I received no assistance while walking around the store looking at a multitude of stuff, but then again I didn't need any as I already knew what I was looking for. Not even a "welcome to the store, if you need any help just let us know". Did I let that stop me from forking out over $300 in that store? NO. I've certainly helped the Colorado economy the last few days. Do I get a kudos or pat on the back for that? Because you know I'm only trying to please you. Now go wash the blow from your snout!


No you get a finger pointed at you and laughed at. Christy's is a chain with 48 locations, the Dillon store is the worst store in that franchise, literally the worst. You think your situation sucked with them I can tell horror stories of having to call that place to get specific items for customers and fearing to send my regulars there. 

Here's the big issue when a shop does something good it's rarely praised and if it is it's a closed circle. When a shop fucks up everyone hears about it. Same situation here and you can bet the keyboard hero that typed this up was in a fit of rage and hence through out all sense and reasoning with his post. 

I stick to my guns a shop shouldn't name itself after a mountain range when it's 3 plus hours from that mountain range. It's a warehouse in the middle of Sacramento. At the end of the day do you really expect them to have a brain?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

To the OP, it would've been appropriate to show photos to see what you received.

There are a couple of issues here that people had difficulty seeing beyond the OP's anger:
1. OP received a used board or so it seems (again, why I asked for pics)
2. The customer service you received to resolve the issue was not just unacceptable but reprehensible based on said purchase of a "new" board. To have the manufacturer rep. involved and to see that it appears he, too, got the runaround resulting in sourcing a replacement from another retailer should be of concern to everyone.

I've previously purchased from Sierra as well. Would I do it again? Probably unless a bad trend appears, but to hear of this should put a sense of hesitation and caution in every potential shopper. This wasn't a matter of customer satisfaction, based on what the OP has stated, this was a matter of potential wire fraud.

Based on the egregiousness of this kind of action, I'd like to see any response from Sierra and if Sierra pursues a more acceptable solution including compensation (not just waiving a stupid re-stocking fee and return shipping BS) on what appears to be a fraudulent transaction. I'm also waiting to see if others are receiving used/damaged boards (outside of normal shipping damage that may occur) at the hands of Sierra.

Good news is that Signal rocked out with their cock out and big props to them...a big plus for future shopping on my part.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2010)

I bought a boot recently from sierra and am wondering now if mine were used as well? My boots are the Burton Freestyle in white. The lace has a orange stain on it like someone tried to wipe it off. I could still see it though. The boot seem to have an orange color to the seams also. Oh well...I did get a good deal out of it. This story is making me think twice though on ordering a board.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

i got a board from sierra with a pretty deep scratch in the topsheet. took two weeks to ship if memory serves. honest mistake on their part with shipping.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

something to keep in mind about sierra is they sometimes sell factory seconds,meaning they have a slight blemish,but they will say so in the description. not saying this is the case here, but something to look for in description on their listing.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Yep good things right here.
> 
> 
> 
> I stick to my guns a shop shouldn't name itself after a mountain range when it's 3 plus hours from that mountain range. It's a warehouse in the middle of Sacramento. At the end of the day do you really expect them to have a brain?


CCS or California Cheap Skates as they were known first is located in Pennsylvania lol


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

I pay attention to threads like this because I have no choice but to order online. Well, I can go to a big box store (Scheels) but the selection sucks, 5150 or Burton...bleh! The part I don't get about the big online retailers is why don't they have reps hang out on forums like this? Before I buy from an online store I google the shit out of it, and forum posts rank pretty high. It would have went a long way if a Sierra rep would have answered the OP's post with some concern. Would one isolated incident keep me from ordering from them, probably not, but it will make me think twice and look for deals close to what they offer. For the record, I buy all my wake and snow gear from Evogear or The House because of repeated good experiances with them.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

JeffreyCH said:


> I pay attention to threads like this because I have no choice but to order online. Well, I can go to a big box store (Scheels) but the selection sucks, 5150 or Burton...bleh! The part I don't get about the big online retailers is why don't they have reps hang out on forums like this? Before I buy from an online store I google the shit out of it, and forum posts rank pretty high. It would have went a long way if a Sierra rep would have answered the OP's post with some concern. Would one isolated incident keep me from ordering from them, probably not, but it will make me think twice and look for deals close to what they offer. For the record, I buy all my wake and snow gear from Evogear or The House because of repeated good experiances with them.


Because Sierra Patio people don't venture off the safety of their own forum. They don't have the herd of brainless idiots with their hand in the cookie jar to protect them.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

tschamp20 said:


> something to keep in mind about sierra is they sometimes sell factory seconds,meaning they have a slight blemish,but they will say so in the description. not saying this is the case here, but something to look for in description on their listing.


true. i remember checking after i got the board. it was billed as a non-second.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

just ordered a sierrascope.:cheeky4:


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

just wanted to repost here to say that I got a direct message on this forum from a sierra CSR about my sierrascope breaking and they said pm them on their site and they "would make it right"

so customer service isnt totally dead


----------



## ThugHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

So I get an email from Sierra earlier today and it's all about the 50% off sale. I visit my recent order that I placed on 2/1/10 for a pair of Rome Targas for $175. Sierra now has them on sale for $125 I request a price adjustment and within seconds I have an email sent to me with a gift card for the difference of $50. 

Now they did not always do this because I tried last year around this time when I bought my son's board. Less than a week later the board was much cheaper. I called and they wouldn't honor a price adjustment, so this is relatively new for them. I like to take credit for them going for this price adjustment, considering a complained to someone who they said at the time was the head guy to talk to. 

Kudos to Sierra. They have a lifetime buyer in me. Who needs face to face customer service at these prices. Most of us know what we want or else we wouldn't be on this forum. Is it really necessary to have a good relationship with a "local shop" considering the online retailers offering these kind of deals/options.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

they shipped me a new sierrascope and said they wouldnt need the old broken deck because impact damage wouldnt be warrantied by capita.... basically they just gave me a new sierrascope cause I was so hyped on it to begin with ... epic


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

burritosandsnow said:


> they shipped me a new sierrascope and said they wouldnt need the old broken deck because impact damage wouldnt be warrantied by capita.... basically they just gave me a new sierrascope cause I was so hyped on it to begin with ... epic


Thats offical, yea sierra def looked out for me a few times where they could have D&%ked me over. HAAAA now you got your scope back are you still going to look for a replacement or you going to kiss and make up and promise never to look at another board again lol


----------



## Rufus (Nov 7, 2008)

I bought my daughter a new board and bindings Saturday evening at Sierra, we stopped by on our way home from Tahoe. Great customer service, two employees spent over an hour with her answering all her questions and helping her select the board and bindings. They also mounted the bindings and fit them to her boots, and waxed the board for free. She's only 11 but they took time to get to know what she likes to ride and help her find the perfect setup.


----------



## lareaper (Aug 4, 2009)

I bought my board and bindings from Sierra and they were great. They shipped them really fast too, and their deals are unbeatable. I think you might have just had a bad experience with them Snowshreder, because a lot of my friends and other people I know buy their stuff off there and it's all fine. Another good shop to look into is the house boardshop. I bought my jacket and pants from them.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey everybody, Steve here from SierraSnowboard.com. I lurk here from time to time but usually stay out of the discussions.

Regarding the original post, I saw this the day it was posted and we immediately called this guy on the phone. Playing the blame game on the internet isn't really our style, so we called him out and got to the bottom of it right away. Needless to say, the real story is quite a bit different - I think anybody who has dealt with us knows that we do not handle business in this way. We like to take a personal approach with all of our customers and we will do whatever is reasonable to stoke somebody out. I won't get into the details of this situation, but I will say there were some major discrepancies in that story and it has since been resolved on our part.

In the future, if anybody has a problem with our products or service, feel free to contact me personally at Sierra - my username is just 'Steve'. 


Have a good one guys.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Steve,

Thanks for responding to the thread. I along with many of the members of this site appreciate it when a retailer takes ownership of a problem Regardless if they are at fault or not. Glad to see it has been handled.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Lets look at this logically the kid is a bit miffed his shit wasn't in the state it should have been purchased. He called to complain Eric also known as Airik on their forum did the "pass the buck" method of dealing with it and put it back on the manufacturer. What he (Eric) was expecting to get out of this was here's 20 bucks now shut the fuck up I'm omnipotent and famous on the internet, but instead got someone with enough intelligence to call Mike Atkins down at Signal (stand up guy as mentioned, met him a few times good person) who then fearing for the image of his brand did what anyone else who values his employeer would do.
> 
> So here sits customer xj294838 or whatever number they associated with him trying to solve his problem. Mike calls Sierra Patio to find out the issue and of course no one (I.e. the brain dead no talent ass clown staff wants to admit that Eric the douche fucked up) so Mike gets the run around. Meanwhile said paying customer is now sitting here with a board that looks like a cougar in heat clawed it in a fit of horny rage, right? So in the time that this is going around customer cj294838 is pissed off and starts foaming at the mouth about the issue at hand. So while Mike is down in Cali dealing with this, Eric is laughing his ass off about pulling a fast one on some unsuspecting no named customer, well customer cj294838 is writing a post here.
> 
> ...


X2! Perfectly summarized BurtonAvenger. SnowShreder has every right to be p!ssed off. The only thing these larger companies are worried about is making more $$. I feel for you SnowShreder, had something similar to this happen to me this summer in the automotive world. Try to give your money to the smaller shops from now on, they're the ones that really care about their customers. Glad everything worked out for you. :thumbsup: for Signal.



> Hey everybody, Steve here from SierraSnowboard.com. I lurk here from time to time but usually stay out of the discussions.
> 
> Regarding the original post, I saw this the day it was posted and we immediately called this guy on the phone. Playing the blame game on the internet isn't really our style, so we called him out and got to the bottom of it right away. Needless to say, the real story is quite a bit different - I think anybody who has dealt with us knows that we do not handle business in this way. We like to take a personal approach with all of our customers and we will do whatever is reasonable to stoke somebody out. I won't get into the details of this situation, but I will say there were some major discrepancies in that story and it has since been resolved on our part.
> 
> ...


+1 for Steve chiming in on behalf of Sierra. Glad to hear you guys try to stand behind your customers.


----------



## burritosandsnow (Nov 22, 2008)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Thats offical, yea sierra def looked out for me a few times where they could have D&%ked me over. HAAAA now you got your scope back are you still going to look for a replacement or you going to kiss and make up and promise never to look at another board again lol


I got a smokin m.i.p. too a bit softer than the sierra and has a blunt tip/tail thats super flexy .. a great pure park board for days when im just gonna take laps


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

such vulgarity... you should call and ask to talk to Mike. If it was actually used, that's not even cool... but Mike.M (head of CS) and the Mike (owner) are both very accommodating and do everything they can do run a legit business.


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

bought some bindings. shipped within a day.


----------



## mysterl33 (Jan 25, 2010)

bought bindings and boots.. shipped next day and instead of taking 7 days like other stores on the west, it's only taking 5 days to get to me. shocker.


----------



## SPAZ (May 2, 2009)

this thread is hilarious (props to avran and thughunter).
its good to see that sierra did what they had too do, but i dont know what to believe since steve-o said that the story was different. how different??? :dunno:


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

yeah for real. id love to know both stories


----------

